# I need help urgently!!!!!!!!!!



## damato333 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am having a wood sign made. It will be going outside but I'm going to build an awning to protect it. I know I will still will have to seal it but my problem is that I'm not sure what to seal it with and how to do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flashhole (Mar 27, 2012)

If the wood is not fully seasoned or cured and is still outgassing and/or leaching resin it won't matter what you seal it with it will bubble and peel. 

If it is fully seasoned you can use Marine Varnish to highlight the wood grain.

If it is seasoned and you want to paint it I recommend 2 or three coats of Sears Weather Beater paint. That stuff is excellent.


----------



## simonatkins (Apr 12, 2012)

There are many solutions to that problems. The best thing you have to do is to search and ask experts on what's the best sealant for you task.


----------



## boutselis (May 1, 2012)

do you want something clear, semi trans parent , or solid color?

And what kind of wood is it. 

if the sign is white oak, cedar, or red wood then you can actually go natural with no sealer, especially if its covered with an awning. 

If you want a solid color like paint then any satin or semi gloss paint would really work just fine. some say you should put a sealer on first if its up on a wall and and protected to some degree than the paint is enough. 

The problem with clear coats is the sun. If you want clear the best thing for out doors is a val spar poly with a uv protectant. 

The wood has to be fully dried before any of these are done. that is very important.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (May 1, 2012)

This is urgent? Like going to the ER for a haircut.


----------



## SliverPicker (May 3, 2012)

If you put any clear coat (ie varnish or lacquer) on it you will be redoing it often as it will peel in 2 years or less.. Oil based exterior paint will work great. I recommend using a clear exterior oil to bring out the grain, preserve the wood, but yet have no chance of peeling. Apply liberally and let it soak in. Sherwin Williams professional products are great. Diamond Vogel is excellent as well.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 3, 2012)

Tundra Man Mike said:


> This is urgent? Like going to the ER for a haircut.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

